# Clear then fret, or fret then clear?



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Which way round is better to finish a neck? Do you install the frets before or after finishing the neck?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What type of fretboard?


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

Just working on one now. Am doing the finishing BEFORE the fretting. Reason: Any finish that "spills" over onto the top of the fingerboard can easily be sanded before installing the frets. If I did the frets before finishing, I'd have to go with a scraper on both sides of the fingerboard between EACH fret to clean off the spillage (I'm talking about only .3 to .5 mm or so of spillage - not much, but a nuisance to clean between each fret with a scraper).

I'm sure many people do the frets first. Each to his/her own. There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm working on a maple one piece neck. I was thinking the same thing about spillage, but then I'm concerned about filing edges of the frets flush with the wood. Anyone use any speciality tools for that, or have tips ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't done an all maple board ... but I think you would tape off the frets then spray... you are spraying? Keep the piece vertical when applying the finish.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

If you haven't done a any fret installation / fretwork I say you'll have little chance of installing after finishing without doing damage to the finish, also the fretwork will probably not turn out too well working around the finish - I'd go with the conventional thinking and do the hard part first, the fretwork, it only takes a few minutes to scrap it off the frets after finishing like most manufacturers would do on an all maple neck.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I've done a few fret jobs, but am trying to fine tune my process and get it right. I'm using a wipe on poly instead of spraying. Is it likely that hammering frets can damage the wood around the frets? I don't have a drill press, but I'm looking at other options for pressing in frets.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nick Burman said:


> I've done a few fret jobs, but am trying to fine tune my process and get it right. I'm using a wipe on poly instead of spraying. Is it likely that hammering frets can damage the wood around the frets? I don't have a drill press, but I'm looking at other options for pressing in frets.


Slide them in from the side..
[video=youtube;0n_X94cnl_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n_X94cnl_M[/video]


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Bill does amazing work. I've seen that video too. I'll have to give it a shot - thanks for the reminder. Now I really have to try it out!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

easiest to get the finish smooth if you finish before fretting, but ive had no trouble doing tru-oil on a fretted neck, 
and yeah, fender sprays over a fretted neck-
id think either way is do-able.
if you hand apply the finish on a fretted neck, make your coats between the frets real thin, or it will pool up at the fret edges-



> Is it likely that hammering frets can damage the wood around the frets?


last few fretjobs i used one of these-
never dinged a fretboard with it.
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/8245102/Double-Faced/24-oz-Double-Faced-Mallet

hard rubber/plastic heads on it- better results as far as seating when compared to my deadblow.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I would n have always do fret work first ,then finish the neck
Nice video Bill :bow:
Thats one thing that i can never learn enough of ,fretting 
thanks Bill :rockon2:


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

fraser said:


> last few fretjobs i used one of these-
> never dinged a fretboard with it.
> http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/8245102/Double-Faced/24-oz-Double-Faced-Mallet
> 
> hard rubber/plastic heads on it- better results as far as seating when compared to my deadblow.


My main worry is not missing the frets and hitting the fretboard, but the idea that the bottom of the fret, if the fret is hit too hard, will dent the fretboard and cause splinters. Is this likely?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nick Burman said:


> My main worry is not missing the frets and hitting the fretboard, but the idea that the bottom of the fret, if the fret is hit too hard, will dent the fretboard and cause splinters. Is this likely?


Ya'll using a sledge ?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Nick Burman said:


> My main worry is not missing the frets and hitting the fretboard, but the idea that the bottom of the fret, if the fret is hit too hard, will dent the fretboard and cause splinters. Is this likely?


a fret can be driven too hard into the fretboard, crushing the wood, and the result would be a low fret, and of course a damaged board.
but i havent had it happen.
one brisk tap on either end of the fret, then one in the center of it, to force the tang downwards and out, so it grabs the wood.
then tap further as needed on a fret by fret basis.
i guess the best way would be to start the frets with the hammer, then use a press of some sort to seat them fully.

ive used the hammer in method, ive used an arbor press, and ive used a drill press.
i lost my fret pressing cauls some years ago, and havent bothered making new ones-
so lately ive just been using the hammer. you get a feel for it-
but definately, if you have access to a press of some sort, it would be much more fail-safe.

i like the way fred does it- if i was doing more than the occasional refret- id do it like this.

[video=youtube;Q_c2Q4TRGaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_c2Q4TRGaU&amp;feature=related[/video]

nice video series to follow, starting from here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgKb2lTQKEM&feature=related

of course, bills video is great-
ive never built a neck, but thats the way fender used to do it.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup. That's what I've done. Easy does it hey? The rubber hammer does sound like a good idea though. I'm going to try Bill's sideways method, and when I get my hands on a drill press, an arbor might be a good idea. Practise practise practise.

That's a great video. I'll have to bookmark the whole series. Thanks!


----------

